
Chinese gov't recruits 20K people to author its Wikipedia with 300K+ entries - animeseinfeld
http://news.vice.com/story/china-is-recruiting-20000-people-to-write-its-own-wikipedia
======
I_am_neo
dynasties, culture, math, ancient lore, dragons these are the articles I want
the most. Technology is boring, another doo dad that does X. Give my heart the
struggle, pain, love all the emotions or let me die without seed for you to
take as spoil

